# music scene??



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

hi all, signed contract and sent off paperwork from UK to Dubai. My company ill be working for, Damac, have said 3-4 weeks for my visa to come through so see you all soon.

Im a big music fan, going to V festival in a few weeks, is there a good music/band scene in Dubai? Ever hear of bands/artists including Dubai/UAE on their scehdules? I know its a rather insignificant query but im guessing there are alot of other expats that might find this helpful in "painting" a picture of Dubai!

Cheers

Dino


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sure. We have quite a few live acts in Dubai, but not exactly cutting edge. 

From memory in Dubai and Abu Dhabi (Emirates Palace becoming a popular venue for big acts) in the last year we have had Justin Timberlake, Celine Dion (saying nothing!), Bon Jovi, David Gray, Pink, Elton John, numerous dance acts and several others that my pre-coffee brain cannot remember. In previous years we have had Robbie Williams, The Pretenders, Brian Adams. We have a Desert Rock festival in March each year and Desert Rhythmn on 31st Oct/1st Nov. 

To be honest, it isn't enough, but in time there should be more as people become more aware. Keep an eye in Time Out Dubai for info on forthcoming gigs, but bear in mind that it is too hot for outdoor gigs in the summer and there is no live music in Ramadan (Most of September this year).


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

we could start a petition and send it to the Foo Fighters management & get them to play out there! Lol!

Hmmm, just wondering if rock bands would be "up for" dubai. Not exactly the best place for sex, dugs & rock n roll!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mac said:


> we could start a petition and send it to the Foo Fighters management & get them to play out there! Lol!
> 
> Hmmm, just wondering if rock bands would be "up for" dubai. Not exactly the best place for sex, dugs & rock n roll!



I'd love to see the Foo Fighters out here!

Desert Rock in 2007 had Iron Maiden and Robert Plant as headliners. 


-


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Desert Rock in 2007 had Iron Maiden and Robert Plant as headliners.
> -



Really? Quality! You know when desert rock 2008 is? Think I'll definately be going to that.

Some of my friends went to see The Foos at Wembly last month. They said it was the greatest concert they'd ever been too. I couldn't go as I was saving money for Dubai!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd be over like Road Runner on speed if Rammstein were playing in the UAE!! LOL


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I'd be over like Road Runner on speed if Rammstein were playing in the UAE!! LOL


How did you know that is my biggest wish/hope while here?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

bubbles said:


> How did you know that is my biggest wish/hope while here?



I didn't but I do now! LOL


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mac said:


> Really? Quality! You know when desert rock 2008 is? Think I'll definately be going to that.
> 
> Some of my friends went to see The Foos at Wembly last month. They said it was the greatest concert they'd ever been too. I couldn't go as I was saving money for Dubai!



You fool - not seeing the rock hero that is Dave Grohl !! 

Desert Rock is usually at the end of March. No info about it announced as yet. Last year's main acts were Muse, Velvet Revolver, Machinehead and Korn.

I have just remembered that Paul Weller is playing Desert Rhythm on 31st October.

-


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> You fool - not seeing the rock hero that is Dave Grohl !!
> 
> Desert Rock is usually at the end of March. No info about it announced as yet. Last year's main acts were Muse, Velvet Revolver-


Ace! I've just been listening to velvet revolver & muse!!!!

I got to see Grohl & the gang when they were at Newcastle but that was years ago! 

The wembly gig was fantastic aparently. Led Zep were guest stars & there was a huge fireworks display in the stadium at the end. I'll get the DVD when it comes out.... but I doubt it'll do it justice!


----------

